# US to Cut Off Aid to Pakistan?



## Marauder06 (Dec 13, 2011)

http://worldnews.msnbc.msn.com/_new...d-to-pakistan-demands-action-on-taliban-bombs




> ISLAMABAD - The United States has frozen $700 million in aid to Pakistan until it gets assurances that Islamabad is helping fight the spread of homemade bombs, a move likely to further strain ties between the countries.
> A Congressional panel halted the payment to Pakistan, a nuclear armed country that is one of the largest recipients of U.S. foreign aid, late on Monday as part of a wider review of defense spending.
> Calls are growing in the U.S. to penalize Islamabad for failing to act against militant groups and, at worst, helping them, after the secret U.S. raid on a Pakistan garrison town in which al-Qaida leader Osama bin Laden was killed in May.


 
It looks like relations between the US and Pakistan are about to completely fall apart.


----------



## policemedic (Dec 13, 2011)

This should get interesting pretty quickly.

In other news, Hillary Clinton lands in New Delhi to announce heretofore unheard of amounts of financial, logistic, and material aid to India.  The estimated expenditure over the first week of the newly announced cooperative effort is approximately $700 million USD, which will cover critically important public works projects such as ensuring there is a Starbucks on every corner


----------



## Dame (Dec 13, 2011)

> There have been many proposals to make U.S. aid to Pakistan conditional on more cooperation in fighting militants such as the al Qaeda-linked Haqqani network, which Washington believes operates out of Pakistan and battles U.S. troops in Afghanistan.
> But Pakistan's civilian leaders have in the past warned against aid cuts, saying it would only harden public opinion against the United States.


"Give us your tax money or we'll hate you more. We have bombs you know." :ehh:
I know. Nothing new. But every time I read it I just have to think I'm dreaming. It's like listening to Achmed the dead terrorist only without the humor. One the plus side, maybe we will actually stop giving them money.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 13, 2011)

Secretary Clinton read Chopstick 's article...


----------



## Hitman2/3 (Dec 14, 2011)

Considering our own government's financial situation, and Pakistan's past performance on promises made I can't believe we're just now cutting aid. Granted they don't have a whole lot of control near their northern boarder but they sure as hell aren't going out of their way to keep up their end of the bargain. Like the article said at best their turning a blind eye and more likely their giving help here and there via money, and intel.


----------



## fox1371 (Dec 14, 2011)

I have always found it to be quite odd that that we have been funding them as long as we have.  What really gets me, is that I have no doubt that we've been funding the bad guys that are killing US troops.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 14, 2011)

fox1371 said:


> I have always found it to be quite odd that that we have been funding them as long as we have. What really gets me, is that I have no doubt that we've been funding the bad guys that are killing US troops.


 
Us, and the Marine Corps Museum gift shop.


----------



## fox1371 (Dec 14, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> Us, and the Marine Corps Museum gift shop.


Cross thread points.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 14, 2011)

fox1371 said:


> Cross thread points.


----------

